# How to handle when Grampa tries to wreck Granddaughters hunt ?



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

When he learned of that first sit, I think it is eating at Gramps already. She had a chance at the buck. I'm sure it is a hunt she'll remember for many years. Let gramps' wound heal instead of fester!


----------



## U.P.Hunter.906 (May 24, 2016)

Well I do like the pic ideal and not sure if ill let him off the hook that easy a very selfish man out side of all this for sure. I feel hes been let off the hook to many times in his life already.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## U.P.Hunter.906 (May 24, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


>


That's hard when it hasn't been dealt with though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

One day you may learn that everything does not need to be "dealt with".


----------



## U.P.Hunter.906 (May 24, 2016)

I'm a pretty easy guy to get along with.. I'm the type of guy that if you came to hunt my land as a friend and I had a monster Buck on the land I would be hoping you dropped it because no matter what I played a roll in that and that's pretty darn awesome to share with someone. So when something like this happened when he knew how I am it really burns a hole in me I let a lot of stuff roll off my shoulders. I'm not married to his daughter anymore because of stuff like like this and she was just as selfish sad but true.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

One thing i have learned as i have gotten older.....you let go for you not him......the one that is being freed is you. ....try it.........the way u r doing it now is consuming you.....so who is winning and who is losing 
.....i know it sucks but you will feel better


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Why should he think he got away with something down and dirty. The granddaughter does not have to know let him see the pictures some people can change but its not until they get caught. I would not use this guy and the word granddad in the same sentence.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Knock his teeth out.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Holding a grudge is the way of thinking i beleve has made my Dad the miserable SOB that he is today that i refuse to let myself turn into. Let it go.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

U.P.Hunter.906 said:


> Well I do like the pic ideal and not sure if ill let him off the hook that easy a very selfish man out side of all this for sure. I feel hes been let off the hook to many times in his life already.


I would do it. I can't turn the other cheek when a holes are involved. They will never learn and you will feel better. My step father is an @$$ and now that my mom has dementia he does everything he can to pawn her off to us kids. He's like some of these bible thumpers we have here. He couldn't be bothered about church when he forced all the kids to go but now he's found God. Yeah right. Another one to burn in hell if there ever was one.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I would do it. I can't turn the other cheek when a holes are involved. They will never learn and you will feel better. My step father is an @$$ and now that my mom has dementia he does everything he can to pawn her off to us kids. He's like some of these bible thumpers we have here. He couldn't be bothered about church when he forced all the kids to go but now he's found God. Yeah right. Another one to burn in hell if there ever was one.


Just get over it. It's been a year plus. Your divorced now but you still have to deal with your ex and grandparents because of your daughter.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's just a scab the longer you pick at it the longer it stays sore.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Time to move on. I take my granddaughter fishing with me (age 6) and she gets to reel in every fish that gets hooked. Last summer she caught 30+ walleyes. I can't wait to take her on a youth hunt.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

He is selfish. He puts himself ahead of a child.The only way to get rid of the problem is to face it head on. 

_The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing. Edmund Burke_


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Perchy,

I'm a miserable SOB but I would never do anything like that!
I know some of you think Karma will bite him in the ass but he
won't even feel it! He is a jerk and jerks never learn!
I would avoid being around him as much as possible.


UP,

Your sweet Daughter will learn, if she doesn't already know, what a 
Turd Ferguson he really is!

old


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Fabner1 said:


> Perchy,
> 
> I'm a miserable ___ but I would never do anything like that!
> I know some of you think Karma will bite him in the ass but he
> ...


 Galatians 6:7 A man reaps what he sows.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

As much as it would pain me I would do nothing other than find another place to hunt. If Gramps was to ask why I would tell him and leave it at that. I would say obviously the deer mean more to you than you think they do to your grand-daughter and best of luck. Exploring for a new spot could turn out to be a great experience for you and your daughter anyhow.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

If you were going to do anything you should have called him out when you found out. Waiting til after you divorce his daughter and almost 2 years to bring something up will just make you look cowardly and immature...unless you're in the works of some master plan we don't know about lol. If you're not hunting with him or even speaking to him anymore what's the point? Just to cause some problems between you and your daughters grandpa that didn't need be?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

U.P.Hunter.906 said:


> Well I do like the pic ideal and not sure if ill let him off the hook that easy a very selfish man out side of all this for sure. I feel hes been let off the hook to many times in his life already.


You could also let the grandfather know that your daughter saw the pictures of grandpa acting like fool and she is very disappointed in his behavior.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

About all you can do is remind him you screwed his daughter!


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

petronius said:


> You could also let the grandfather know that your daughter saw the pictures of grandpa acting like fool and she is very disappointed in his behavior.


I like that idea. Let him know both of you were looking at the trailcam pix and saw him.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Is the grandfather, a member here?


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

plugger said:


> About all you can do is remind him you screwed his daughter!


I would be more explict it, and it wouldn't be acts that were used to conceive his granddaughter.




Brian Berg said:


> I like that idea. Let him know both of you were looking at the trailcam pix and saw him.


Or pics of with his daughter. Ha. (just threatening)


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Brian Berg said:


> I like that idea. Let him know both of you were looking at the trailcam pix and saw him.


Nothing worse than being shamed by an 11 year old.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah, don't let him go on this. Never let him forget it and shame him until he apologizes. If he feels he has to leave the sport, so be it. No loss.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Yeah, don't let him go on this. Never let him forget it and shame him until he apologizes. If he feels he has to leave the sport, so be it. No loss.


Some people will repent and change their ways, some will repent but go right back to their selfish ways, others don't care at all. At least by confronting him, you'd know what kind of person he is deep down.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Brian Berg said:


> Some people will repent and change their ways, some will repent but go right back to their selfish ways, others don't care at all. At least by confronting him, you'd know what kind of person he is deep down.


Because he was put on the earth to meet up to your standards? I don't understand your confrontational, vindictive attitude.

The Grampa has shown who he is, learn, move on and never allow him the opportunity to play the games again.

Even if you confronted him, I bet you can drive by in the middle of the night and he won't losing any sleep over it.

Life is short and I don't have time to waste it on losers, I leave them in the dust.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Because he was put on the earth to meet up to your standards? I don't understand your confrontational, vindictive attitude.
> 
> The Grampa has shown who he is, learn, move on and never allow him the opportunity to play the games again.
> 
> ...


Yeah, right. So it would be best to let grandpa continue on the same path with no consequences? Just let him go ahead and pull the same crap on someone else. Sure, its not a problem to offer an opportunity to another, especially a kid, then go out of your way to screw it up. This behavior will continue until he is called on it.
People tend to repeat unacceptable behavior because they are never told to knock it off.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

petronius said:


> Yeah, right. So it would be best to let grandpa continue on the same path with no consequences? Just let him go ahead and pull the same crap on someone else. Sure, its not a problem to offer an opportunity to another, especially a kid, then go out of your way to screw it up. This behavior will continue until he is called on it.
> People tend to repeat unacceptable behavior because they are never told to knock it off.


If you think confronting him will make him change, have at it. 

The smart money would be played on the fact that he will repeat his behavior regardless of whether you shame him or not. It's in his blood.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm tellin' ya, go burn his azz out. You'll feel better.
Take all the guys here that are in support of confrontation with you to do it. Put pictures on facebook for us.
You can show him you're no one to trifle with over deer hunting on his land!

Your kids will love you for it. You sure got him!
Maybe beat him up just a little to show the kid the soft spots on an old man?

Maybe they'll be lucky enough to do the same thing when they're getting divorced and go hunting on Grandpa's property.
Just remember, your kid's Grandfather will still be his/her Grandfather.
And you'll still be the ex-SIL.
And your kid's Mom will still be your Ex-wife.

I would have thought your divorce counselor would have mentioned setting an example of good behavior, and not perpetuating conflict before they cut you loose. Even when you feel wronged. Kids mimic what they see and hear. 

Leave ol' Grandad alone, and forget all the stupid **** mentioned here that stokes your anger about this if you've got any brains whatsoever. The confrontationalist's here don't do much actual confronting. And when they did, the law of unexpected consequences was undoubtedly handily applied to them.

If not, please video it, pan all your friends, and post up a link if you can.
I'm told you can hide behind alcohol abuse in these situations, so make sure to have some beer cans as props for the video.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Do what you believe is the right thing to make you feel better about the incident

Personally I would have a talk with him and let him know that you know what he did and what an ahole he is for doing it

All for a damn buck. Grow up gramps


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

U.P.Hunter.906 said:


> I'm a pretty easy guy to get along with.. I'm the type of guy that if you came to hunt my land as a friend and I had a monster Buck on the land I would be hoping you dropped it because no matter what I played a roll in that and that's pretty darn awesome to share with someone. So when something like this happened when he knew how I am it really burns a hole in me I let a lot of stuff roll off my shoulders. I'm not married to his daughter anymore because of stuff like like this and she was just as selfish sad but true.


That makes you a better person than him. If a person is that selfish they're not worth the effort or energy. The energy you direct towards him could be spent on yourself and being a good dad because obviously he's not a good role model. Besides, the best revenge is living life well. This doesn't mean that I don't want him to get what he deserves, it just means I hope you live a happy life without his already selfish decision to be a burden on you. He ain't worth it.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

*1 Corinthians 15:33 Do not be misled: "Bad company corrupts good character."*


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

U.P.Hunter.906 said:


> I'm a pretty easy guy to get along with.. I'm the type of guy that if you came to hunt my land as a friend and I had a monster Buck on the land I would be hoping you dropped it because no matter what I played a roll in that and that's pretty darn awesome to share with someone. So when something like this happened when he knew how I am it really burns a hole in me I let a lot of stuff roll off my shoulders. I'm not married to his daughter anymore because of stuff like like this and she was just as selfish sad but true.


This is 2 years after the fact. Does the divorce have anything to do with your angst?
Making an issue of this now may send the wrong message to your impressionable daughter and be just the ammunition your ex FIL needs to disparage you when she's around him.
Time to heal, move on, and be the bigger man.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Do what you believe is the right thing to make you feel better about the incident
> 
> Personally I would have a talk with him and let him know that you know what he did and what an ahole he is for doing it
> 
> All for a damn buck. Grow up gramps


That's right.

When a toddler displays bad behavior, he or she needs to be corrected.
When a young student displays bad behavior, he or she needs to be corrected.
When an employee displays bad behavior, he or she needs to be corrected.
When grandpa displays bad behavior, why should he get a free pass? He needs to be corrected also.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Because of the law of unintended consequences.

In case you didn't notice, leopards can't change their spots.
The OP isn't going to have any good effect on ol' Gramps.

If the OP wishes to destroy the relationship, whack away.
Then, all the failed marriage bile can be let loose to flow over him and his kid. And how the kid is effected won't be in some kind of delusional internet vacuum chamber. It will be real and long term.

The posters that recommend confrontation are so short sighted as to be truly pathetic.

You have to work at the relationships post divorce much harder than you did preceeding it.
Choosing to battle ruins kids.

This is just a sick attempt to end up forcing a 9 year old to hate her Grandfather for spite.

And truthfully, the 9 year old and the Grandfather probably don't even remember or care about it any more.

I've seen enough of this kind of bs in my life to absolutely know what the outcomes will be. 

People waste their whole lives staying bitter over **** that the other person forgot about decades ago. There is no grand epiphany and reconciliation. That's the delusion the aggrieved carries while wasting their life.
The other guy forgot, and went to play golf.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> Because of the law of unintended consequences.
> 
> In case you didn't notice, leopards can't change their spots.
> The OP isn't going to have any good effect on ol' Gramps.
> ...


It isn't about turning the situation into a battle. There is nothing to fight over. It's about letting the grandfather know that people are on to him and he needs to stop playing these silly games. If he keeps doing this as his granddaughter gets older, it may get ugly when she confronts him.
I don't understand why people want to pretend all is fine as long as no one talks about it. Must be afraid grandpa will throw a temper tantrum.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I didn't see any posts saying either way.... Did he ever shoot the deer?


----------

